# Sticky  (Updated 7/23/13) Need a Buildbox? Check out Dr_Drache's CloudBuilder project!



## Darkenvar

Okay ladies and gents,

Presenting the CloudBuilder project, courtesy of Dr_Drache's AndIRC Build Cluster. This thread is for informational purposes. So a little information to begin with:

*FULL REBUILD IN PROGRESS*

So I have had discussions with some that think that Dr_Drache is doing this project for profit. So to lay those claims to rest with proof, in color, here is a chart. I cannot disclose $ amounts, but all the information entered in the spreadsheet that created this chart is 100% accurate to the penny and shows where they money for the project has come from thus far. As new moneys come in the chart will be updated accordingly.







Now back to our regularly scheduled programming:

- Build boxes (cpu's/ram based on need) for free +donation​- No GUI unless you can make a claim that you need it​- SSH with root for your box - RSA key login only​- Burstable CPU for quick builds in a crunch (Above your allotted)​- KVM - Linux - Custom build Arch linux​- Battery Backup on all​- Current Server is IBM X3550

o Built, Running, and Ready to go​o Dual Quad core Core2 Xeons​o 32GB ram​o 592GB 10K SAS, in Raid 10​

*- New server Dell C6100 --- Donated by Dr_Drache*

o Donations going toward this server​o 8 Quad core Xeons (L5520) with hyper threading (64 logical cores)]​o Performace calculated as i7-3770K @ 4.5 GHZ per node​o 96GB ram​o Fan controller custom firmware written by Dr_Drache to increase cooling by 5-10C​*- HP ProLiant DL180 G5 storage server*

o Dual quad-core Xeon L5420 2.5 GHz processors
o 8GB RAM
o 6x 146GB 15,000 RPM SAS Drives

*- NAS*

o [background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]The NAS is not going to work out. Therefore what we need now is 3.5" SATA drives with a capacity of 160GB or larger for storage. Any size drive will work as long as it's over the size previously mentioned[/background]​
*- Switch*

o Donated 3com 10/100 24 port​*- Internet*

o 100/10 line​o Upgradable if donations are consistent​Okay so that is the rundown of the equipment that we are working with. What does it take for you to get your very own box? Simple. Register at AndIRC and request one personally from Dr_Drache.

Remember, boxes are free +donation. And donations are much appreciated. Which brings us to the final topic.

*Donations:*

o Dell C6100 Server​o 3com 10/100 24 port​o Cisco Router - To fix server routing issues with consumer internet​o 1000 ft. spool of Cat 5e; 100 RJ-45 ends​o 2GB/4GB Fiberchannel Card​o HSSDC-FC adapters​At this point the good Doctor has purchased the second server out of his own pocket to help further the project. Any monetary donations at this point will go to utility costs for running the servers, webhosting, internet, and maintenance associated with the project. We also need 3.5" SATA HDD's at least 160GB or larger.
Hardware donations in the form of 10K SAS 148GB or bigger, as well as Enterprise level hardware are also accepted. Donations that take this form have to be discussed directly with Dr_Drache on the AndIRC channel

So we basically need the above mentioned hard drives to get everything maxed out.. As well as the above mentioned Enterprise level hardware. Any donations over the above listed will go into covering webhosting, internet, and energy costs associated with the project.

*Updates:*

Thus far we have a couple of users, but still have room on the current server. Anyone interested make sure to contact Dr_Drache at AndIRC.

*Disclaimers:*

This thread was written by me, Darkenvar, for Dr_Drache as he is busy working on the project listed above. I will be maintaining the thread and updating it with donations.

Priority for active accounts on the server will adhere to the following:

- Donation accounts will supersede free accounts (only makes sense and is only fair)
- Past community involvement can be in lieu of donations for priority

*Idle Clause:*

This clause covers idle time. If an account is idle (shows no noticeable processor activity) for X days the account will be shut down. This does not delete anything. You have 15 days from the time of the account being shut down to contact Dr_Drache at AndIRC to get the account reactivated. Donations and past community involvement can be evaluated to potentially waive this clause. Please contact Dr_Drache at AndIRC for this possibility.

Dr_Drache is NOT doing this for the money! No profit will be made! The above donations are merely to cover the cost of hardware to keep everything up, running, and improve with hardware upgrades!

If you would like to donate Dr_Drache's PayPal link is below. Please PM us in the AndIRC channel with what you donated so we can maintain an updated list of donations. Donations will be documented by our team strictly for reference and Priority ranking. All records will be kept confidential.
Want to Donate Via Paypal?

*Credit:*

Dr_Drache, beaups, Jst2cul4u, bliynd, drewx2, zarboz, Darkenvar


----------



## Captainkrtek

I endorse this, or however we do things here.


----------



## doug piston

Sticky status. This is perfect for people whom can't afford to wipe/dual boot their windows machines. Download putty(it's free) and away you go.


----------



## drewx2

I give this three thumbs up!


----------



## skynet11

I give drewx2 an extra thumb so he can give this three thumbs up!


----------



## b16

Oh wow, this slipped our eyes. Want a news piece?


----------



## skynet11

b16 said:


> Oh wow, this slipped our eyes. Want a news piece?


I'm going to write it up when I get a chance to


----------

